# can a convicted felons travel to australia



## geomo (Oct 11, 2010)

i currently live outside the U.S. and have a newly issued passport (in this country) <not USA>. 
i was convicted of a felony 4 years ago in the U.S.A. (non aggravated). i now want to visit Australia and have to obtain a visa through their local embassy. 
Will Australia immigration (embassy) find out about my felony in the U.S. although I don't have a U.S. passport and no longer live in the U.S.? in other word, when applying for an Australian visa, will Australia immigration run my name through every country in the world's criminal database to see if i have ever been convicted of a crime?


----------



## jejuniper (Jul 1, 2010)

geomo said:


> i currently live outside the U.S. and have a newly issued passport (in this country) <not USA>.
> i was convicted of a felony 4 years ago in the U.S.A. (non aggravated). i now want to visit Australia and have to obtain a visa through their local embassy.
> Will Australia immigration (embassy) find out about my felony in the U.S. although I don't have a U.S. passport and no longer live in the U.S.? in other word, when applying for an Australian visa, will Australia immigration run my name through every country in the world's criminal database to see if i have ever been convicted of a crime?


Probably. Australia uses the Movement Alerts List as well as the Regional Movements Alert System which is an international database shared between a number of countries, including the US, that contains information about people who have serious criminal convictions, possible terrorist connections, etc.

There is some information on the Department of Immigration site which might be useful: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 77. The Movement Alert List

Having a criminal conviction won't necessarily prevent you from getting a visa but if you don't disclose it and are then found at the Customs and Border Protection entry point, you'll be sent on the first plane back.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Just fill in your application and arrivals card if you get that far with honesty and consistency.
Automatic exclusion is usually reserved for where a person has committed a crime that meant a jail sentence of 12 months or more occurred.


----------



## geomo (Oct 11, 2010)

*MAL is national - not international*

thanks for the info. i read a lot about MAL. it is MAL a "national" database that contains information on commonwealth criminals and their convictions just for AUSTRALIA. it is NOT an international database.


----------



## meeken (Sep 25, 2010)

geomo said:


> thanks for the info. i read a lot about MAL. it is MAL a "national" database that contains information on commonwealth criminals and their convictions just for AUSTRALIA. it is NOT an international database.


I'm yet to read anything suggesting that the MAL is restricted to Commonwealth countries. The only reference I can find is that the database keeps a record of those who have outstanding debts to the Commonwealth. Other than that, I can't see how you drew your conclusion.

You are somewhat correct though - it is a national database maintained by the Australian Government. However, it does interface with many other similar systems worldwide.

jejuniper also mentioned the Regional Movements Alerts System, which is shared between Australia, New Zealand and the USA. You can read more on it at the DIAC website (I'd post a link but am restricted from doing so because I'm a new member). I'm unsure whether the system would bring up your criminal history as the information page seems to suggest its aim is to combat fraudulent/stolen passports, but just for safety's sake, assume DIAC know everything about you.

If your conviction is as old and as harmless as you suggest, you'd be better off being honest anyway. Even if DIAC are alerted of your history, you've still got a chance of being granted entry. But if they're alerted and you've misled them, all bets are off, you'll be on the first flight home.


----------

